# Treat ADHD with over the counter drugs or herbal supplements



## Derek Wilson (Apr 15, 2018)

Is it possible to treat ADHD with over the counter drugs or herbal supplements?

Fish oil and protein in general help and has been found to be beneficial to ADHDers. As for vitamins and minerals I use the acronym ZIMB6 (Zim Bee Six) to remember.


Zinc
Iron
Magnesium
B6


A good multivitamin will meet this supplement goal.


----------

